# Installing OEM Gauge Pod above radio in a GTO without it?



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been searching these forums for two days. About a year ago, I remember finding an install guide for putting the OEM gauges above the radio into a GTO that never had them. Can anyone help me locate this install guide?

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

pick_a_part said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been searching these forums for two days. About a year ago, I remember finding an install guide for putting the OEM gauges above the radio into a GTO that never had them. Can anyone help me locate this install guide?
> 
> ...


Which gauge pod do you have? JHP? Banshee? Gator?

mac


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> Which gauge pod do you have? JHP? Banshee? Gator?
> 
> mac


OEM GTO gauges from a wrecked GTO. Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This is new to me. I never recall Pontiac offering OEM gauges above the radio. They are all after market.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*What year GTO?*

It depends on what gauge pod it is, the year of your GTO and build date. I ordered a new JHP Gauge Pod which is the closest thing to OEM. I have an '06 with build date of Sept. '05 which had the plug and play harness already installed for the JHP Pod. Any GTO build around and after Jan. '06 I believe does not have the plug and play. I believe the '04's dont have this as well and there is a wiring harness you can buy for this from JHP. Due to the year and build date all I had to do was pry up the dash lid with a very small screw driver with a layer of duct tape over the blade of the driver to protect from any marking on the dash or lid, locate the plug which should be visible somewhere on the right side of the black A/C duct towards the passenger side, fish the plug from the right side of the AC duct and pull on it getting more slack. I used a metal coat hanger. I then routed the plug through the opening closest to the driver side windshield opening under the fiberglass bridge"which they say has to be cut"( Which I didnt and others didnt either). I then plugged it into the pod and snapped it down. That was all. Good Luck. 

PS- You can actually view instructions on the website of JHP if that is the brand you have. If the plug is not visible, taking dash trim off, stereo out etc. might be required. I checked for the plug before I ordered the pod.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

pick_a_part said:


> OEM GTO gauges from a wrecked GTO. Thanks!


Pontiac never offered a gauge pod for the GTO. JHP (Holden Supplier) sold a gauge pod with OEM gauges (Monaro spec) that would fit in the GTO. 
But, pods from Banshee and Gator will also accept JHP gauges, and they also sell color matched gauges that look OEM, so it's hard to say wht you have there.

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Pontiac never offered a gauge pod for the GTO. JHP (Holden Supplier) sold a gauge pod with OEM gauges (Monaro spec) that would fit in the GTO.
> But, pods from Banshee and Gator will also accept JHP gauges, and they also sell color matched gauges that look OEM, so it's hard to say wht you have there.
> 
> mac



YUP YUP YUP ..... What mac said.

Mine are in NJgoats...... er I mean the ones I was SUPPOSED to have are in his.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here is the link. Scroll down and pick the year. The instructions are by year.
JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Pontiac GTO Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

pick_a_part said:


> OEM GTO gauges from a wrecked GTO. Thanks!


Do you guys have any for sale? Also wondering about SAP parts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Which SAP parts ya lookin for Red?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Which SAP parts ya lookin for Red?


front extention


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> front extention


There goes the future best showroom/stock vehicle trophies!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> There goes the future best showroom/stock vehicle trophies!!!


lol... already killed that one with the rent-a-stripper pole sticking out the trunk lid....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> front extention


I'll keep my eyes open for ya.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> There goes the future best showroom/stock vehicle trophies!!!


jetnitro is doing another event in Aug, sign up sheet has already been started over there..


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for ya.


Around tax time when Uncle Sam was picking my pockets clean I'd seen one on ebay go for about $300..... I figured it was gonna be bid up at the last minute, but it didn't.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> jetnitro is doing another event in Aug, sign up sheet has already been started over there..


Maybe If I start leaving mine outside, I may have a chance of winning a trophy!!!:lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Maybe If I start leaving mine outside, I may have a chance of winning a trophy!!!:lol:


Guaranteed one if you do the trunk lid stripper pole mod... for a nominal fee, I'm sure the taco girl will twirl around on it for us.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^That`s a stroke of guinness!!! :cool


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> ^^That`s a stroke of guinness!!! :cool


Here's an easy one for the old goats...

TopPranks.com - Hard to find pranks - Car Antenna Stripper Dolls


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry, no gauges or sap parts at this time!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Here's an easy one for the old goats...
> 
> TopPranks.com - Hard to find pranks - Car Antenna Stripper Dolls


WOW, I would have a hard time picking out which one I wanted!!!!


----------

